# snowboarding future



## scleasby5 (Jul 24, 2015)

I live in California but unfortunately live 4 hours away from the nearest mountain. Snowboarding is my favorite thing to do and I want to become great at it. I love learning tricks on the park though I'm not that good cause I can only go so many times a year. I want to be a better park rider and learn how to become a true boarder. Any advice on how I can make this happen? Some people say to go to a summer boarding camp like windels. Any tips or advice on is matter is greatly appreciated.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

scleasby5 said:


> I live in California but unfortunately live 4 hours away from the nearest mountain. Snowboarding is my favorite thing to do and I want to become great at it. I love learning tricks on the park though I'm not that good cause I can only go so many times a year. I want to be a better park rider and learn how to become a true boarder. Any advice on how I can make this happen? Some people say to go to a summer boarding camp like windels. Any tips or advice on is matter is greatly appreciated.


get good at skateboarding.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ride as much as you can, sacrifice so you can ride more, hang out with people that snowboard, ride with people better than you, and of course always ride when you can. Everything else will fall into place.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

You can't get better at anything if you don't do it often. Move to the mountains or drive 4 hours every week and sleep in your car. If you're too young then wait till you're old enough to leave home and move to the mountain.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Leave everyone and everything, move to mammoth or Tahoe and ride every day. Figure out how to survive while your at it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Also wear your boots to school like Steezy Lil Wheezy*



ridinbend said:


> Leave everyone and everything, move to mammoth or Tahoe and ride every day. Figure out how to survive while your at it.


I already said skateboarding.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

no one has said this yet, but being rich really helps. It opens up the opportunity to live in these uber-expensive places (not that it's the only way to do so). This is something I have never figured out.. :sad2:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ultimately, you'll have to choose to move closer to the slopes or simply accept that you're not going to be able to ride as much as you'd like.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

deagol said:


> no one has said this yet, but being rich really helps. It opens up the opportunity to live in these uber-expensive places (not that it's the only way to do so). This is something I have never figured out.. :sad2:


thisssss

i skipped school to the point of dropping out, became a fine purveyor of the Devil's Lettuce at age 13 to fund my dreams, moved to the mt. when i turned 17.... 

'Murica.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

deagol said:


> no one has said this yet, but being rich really helps. It opens up the opportunity to live in these uber-expensive places (not that it's the only way to do so). This is something I have never figured out.. :sad2:


I don't disagree, but the commitment and excitement cross class lines.

There is an entry fee that is fairly steep, but once gained, it seems the middle class finds a way to get their days on the mountain. Your crowds are better represented by the rich to be sure. I would go so far as to say that someone with a shitload of money can't/won't make it the level of passion that someone who has to make specific decisions to make it happen.

Definitely not for the poor, which is why I never got to do it as a kid(started at 18), and can do it now only because I don't have any.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> thisssss
> 
> i skipped school to the point of dropping out, became a fine purveyor of the Devil's Lettuce at age 13 to fund my dreams, moved to the mt. when i turned 17....
> 
> 'Murica.


Well now that pot is legal, it's acceptable to suggest growing cannabis as a legitimate form of income.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

poor people don't shred, and the middle class are your 5-15 days a year folks - or they live at/near the mt. (ie; Bend, OR)

either you've got money to go play or you make it your lifestyle.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Being rich helps, or having persistence, and knowing how to sacrifice. 

Definitely wouldn't consider myself financially wealthy, yet I've lived the dream for over 20 years.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Well now that pot is legal, it's acceptable to suggest growing cannabis as a legitimate form of income.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> poor people don't shred, and the middle class are your 5-15 days a year folks - or they live at/near the mt. (ie; Bend, OR)
> 
> either you've got money to go play or you make it your lifestyle.


Well, I'm definitely not rich and qualify as middle class and I get a helluva lot more than 15 days on the mountain.

Used to anyway. Hopefully I can get 15 this season.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Well, I'm definitely not rich and qualify as middle class and I get a helluva lot more than 15 days on the mountain.
> 
> Used to anyway. Hopefully I can get 15 this season.


Your shred days just got cut by 90% since you put one in the oven. 

I really need to finish writing this book on how to live the dream. So many references to man whoring and drug dealing in it.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Well, I'm definitely not rich and qualify as middle class and I get a helluva lot more than 15 days on the mountain.
> 
> Used to anyway. Hopefully I can get 15 this season.


yea, but how far is your drive to the hill? season pass vs day tickets gonna be another factor for sure... do you buy any tickets in state outside of luv?

i was never rich living in Bend either... poor even. but shredding and the outdoors were my main priority so it was my lifestyle then.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So many references to man whoring and drug dealing in it.


damn... i was halfway there. where were you 12 years ago?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah, there are ways to scrape by in resort towns if you don't have huge amounts of $$. I sort of did it for 9 years while also going to college. It was brutal at times. One thing I experienced is that I didn't have the time/$/energy to do a lot of the things in the area that drew the tourists to this town in the first place. It was ironic that I came back later after having moved away and was able to do one of the main tourist things that I never did while I lived there..

the lack of energy was due to working an 8-hour shift till midnight after a full day of classes, and getting up in the morning early to do it all again... 

it's hard to fit recreation in on-top of that sometimes


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> damn... i was halfway there. where were you 12 years ago?


Pretty sure 12 years ago at this time I had just started being able to walk outside again without fear of infection or imminent death. I was probably about 45lbs under weight, had a scraggly beard, and scary hair. 










Longer hair and beard, same emaciated look.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I live comfortably in/next to Steamboat and I'm middle class. I ride 3-4 times a week. If you have some skill sets or have aptitude for things or even a strong work ethic you can make it happen fairly easy. My wife works for Steamboat core so we get passes year round to steamboat and Winter Park and I'm buying an Epic Pass to fill the gap. 

There are people that have a dream and there are people that live their dream. I believe the reward is worth the sacrifice.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Your shred days just got cut by 90% since you put one in the oven.
> 
> I really need to finish writing this book on how to live the dream. So many references to man whoring and drug dealing in it.


Local shred days, probably so. But, I travel quite a bit for work and most of that travel is completely up to me as to where and when I go. I cover the entire western U.S. There are definitely going to be some strategic trips planned this season. :hairy:

I'm getting the shitty, non-snowboarding locales taken care of now. Heading to Kansas City today and doing Phoenix and Dallas trips next month. Saving some Cali, PNW, Montana, Utah, Idaho, etc. trips for when the flakes start flying. Now that I think about it, it's about time for another AK visit too...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

deagol said:


> yeah, there are ways to scrape by in resort towns if you don't have huge amounts of $$. I sort of did it for 9 years while also going to college. It was brutal at times. One thing I experienced is that I didn't have the time/$/energy to do a lot of the things in the area that drew the tourists to this town in the first place. It was ironic that I came back later after having moved away and was able to do one of the main tourist things that I never did while I lived there..
> 
> the lack of energy was due to working an 8-hour shift till midnight after a full day of classes, and getting up in the morning early to do it all again...
> 
> it's hard to fit recreation in on-top of that sometimes


When there are only 24 hours a day you just gotta make choices. In college I got a PHD in surfing with a 4.0 but the rest of it was C-, _barely_ graduated. I choose a useless double major and couldn't be happier with going surfing instead of studying.

I think the same set of choices come back when you have a mortgage, wife, kids and often get pigeonholed into m-f 9-5. Pretty standard set of issues to fit snowboarding into. Work is rewarding in ways I've never dreamed of and it isn't even about the financial, its just professional fulfillment. My snowboarding last year and the forseeable future have been impacted for sure.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> When there are only 24 hours a day you just gotta make choices. In college I got a PHD in surfing with a 4.0 but the rest of it was C-, _barely_ graduated. I choose a useless double major and couldn't be happier with going surfing instead of studying.
> 
> I think the same set of choices come back when you have a mortgage, wife, kids and often get pigeonholed into m-f 9-5. Pretty standard set of issues to fit snowboarding into. Work is rewarding in ways I've never dreamed of and it isn't even about the financial, its just professional fulfillment. My snowboarding last year and the forseeable future have been impacted for sure.


Life is all about choices. I grew up in a horribly economically depressed area. Was lucky to live 15 minutes away from a ski hill, but even still a season pass was $725 so I worked at the resort in a job that I figured out how to hustle for more tips, work less hours, and ride more. I've only ever had 2 seasons in my life under 100 days. 

When it came time to go to college, I went, I quit, and went to work in a snowboard shop. Parents hated that notion, but having 0 college debt and being able to seize the authority I needed in the industry I'm in is paying off in other ways. Sure I don't have a piece of paper that says I can learn from a book, but I have a ton more real world experience. Plus it's nice knowing if there's a 12 inch dump I can say fuck it and go shred. 

I look back at a series of different choices I've made, but I can live with the fact that I get to ride as much as possible regardless of socio-economic standing. 

Also read books.


----------



## scleasby5 (Jul 24, 2015)

I just heard about a bus that drives up to Tahoe every weekend and drives back at the end of the day. It costs a good amount of money but I think I'll try it out.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

scleasby5 said:


> I just heard about a bus that drives up to Tahoe every weekend and drives back at the end of the day. It costs a good amount of money but I think I'll try it out.


What part of CA do you live in?


----------



## scleasby5 (Jul 24, 2015)

LA Forever said:


> What part of CA do you live in?


I live in the bay area


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

it all depends on your situation. are you in high school? college? work full time? do you or your parents make good money? if you're still in school you and if your parents make good money you could always head down to Chile or New Zealand for your summer vacations. another thing you should check out is the amtrak trains. Travel by Train in the San Francisco Bay Area and Northern California | Amtrak
i'm sure there's greyhound buses in your area. just keep doing research and you'll figure something out.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

scleasby5 said:


> and learn how to become a true boarder. Any advice on how I can make this happen? Some people say to go to a summer boarding camp like windels. Any tips or advice on is matter is greatly appreciated.


One does not become a true boarder. One is a true boarder...or not...the rest is just about getting the fix. So what are you willing to do?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

"Do or do not, there is no try."


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

Is there any all-season ski resort like this in California?)


----------



## scleasby5 (Jul 24, 2015)

Dr. Freeman said:


> Is there any all-season ski resort like this in California?)


I wish I haven't seen one


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

How many miles you need to pass to get to nearest ski resort?
And how long it has snow in winter?
How expensive every such trip? 
I'm just trying to compare winter sports availability in my country and in US


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

I have just read WIKI about Shaun White:
_White was born in San Diego, California. White spent his formative years riding Okemo Mountain and Bear Mountain, small ski resorts found in Ludlow, Vermont, and the San Bernardino Mountains of Southern California._

As i can see, the Bear Mountain is quite close to San Diego 

P.S. Who do you want to become a champion or just a good snowboard rider?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Dr. Freeman said:


> I have just read WIKI about Shaun White:
> _White was born in San Diego, California. White spent his formative years riding Okemo Mountain and Bear Mountain, small ski resorts found in Ludlow, Vermont, and the San Bernardino Mountains of Southern California._
> 
> As i can see, the Bear Mountain is quite close to San Diego
> ...


I'd like to see the Snowklinger get a little better at snowboarding.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Dr. Freeman said:


> Is there any all-season ski resort like this in California?)


I am on a business/personal vacation trip to China and there is one indoor slope about an hour away. I've already been there twice.
Wish I had my gear with me. Rental stuff is disgusting.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

You just go, even if you don't have money.

It isn't gonna, or shouldn't take more than an hour to figure out how to get on.

Get to know the lifties, if they're the ones checking tickets.
Give them weed, just straight up give it to em.

I snuck on & clipped tickets so many times, by the end of the year they just thought I had a pass.

If your mtn has night skiing, everyday a tonne of people get there right when it opens whether it's a powder day or not.

When you get there that early, you get all the best shit.
Powder if its fresh, you get to chew,the shit out of it.
Even fresh corduroy in the morn' aint to shabby.

Well, when you get that shit in the morning by noon it's all tracked out, well not all tracked out, but there aint no sweet untouched lines left like you were doing in the morning.

Either buy that ticket of buddy or convince to give it to ya for nothin'.

It's not hard at all.

K, pay attention this next part is crucial in the consumption of DA beers.

Don't stay there all day & all night.

There will be a million people coming up for night skiing.
Half a million of those people, will need a lift ticket.

At least a quarter million of those people, I bet, would maybe wanna buy your ticket.
For say $20 bucks, if night ridin' is $40 sure $20 works.

I had a buddy that started keepin' a journal, just because of how much beer we were drinkin' for free, with our free snowboarding.

Wire cutters & the tiniest key rings you can find.
They've been on to the larger ones forever, but super tiny ones.
No idea. Now it's removable.
Buy a box of those little key rings.

How can you afford not too.:hairy:


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I've hitch hiked without a penny in my pocket, just knowing, I'm going snowboarding & nobody can stop me.

I know i will make it on the hill, one way or a other.
Never fails, doesn't always happen instantly, but it ALWAYS works..

I've gone up to a car load of dudes & dudettes lookin' for a single ticket & been given like 5 just cause they're garbage to them once they leave.

I tried to give some weed to a car load of people before & been denied.
Nope sorry, we won't take your free weed.

I even said "you must know someone, you can sell or give it to them"
Nope.
That kinda threw me for a loop, so I offered em some HALLS.
Nothin' haha

Free ridin', lunch, beers & it's always easy to find a ride home.

You just need someone to show you how to do it once.


TT


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Communist China isa little different than most places. I'm not sure I would even want to find weed in China.


----------



## CMOOO (Aug 23, 2015)

MOVE CLOSER!!! Just ensure in some way you can snowboard as much as possible!! True mastery takes experience and that's the most import thing!! You need 10000 hours to achieve true mastery of the board so get to it!!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Currently on my work visa. Maybe one day I will have enough money and just live in the mountain and ride everyday.


----------



## CMOOO (Aug 23, 2015)

Yea even a small apartment not with a ski area near by would be good if you can get there faster while you try to get to a better place


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

timmytard said:


> You just go, even if you don't have money.
> 
> It isn't gonna, or shouldn't take more than an hour to figure out how to get on.
> 
> ...





timmytard said:


> I've hitch hiked without a penny in my pocket, just knowing, I'm going snowboarding & nobody can stop me.
> 
> I know i will make it on the hill, one way or a other.
> Never fails, doesn't always happen instantly, but it ALWAYS works..
> ...


You are officially my hero.


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

an old vid about one prorider's life)


----------



## quinpat34 (Sep 21, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ride as much as you can, sacrifice so you can ride more, hang out with people that snowboard, ride with people better than you, and of course always ride when you can. Everything else will fall into place.


I guess this is the best advice you can get!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I'd like to see the Snowklinger get a little better at snowboarding.


We all do bud, we all do.:facepalm3:


TT


----------

